# Yamaha 1028 or honda 1332



## Bcon73 (Sep 8, 2017)

I am trying to decide between the yamaha 1028 and the honda 1332. I can get a 2017 demo (6hrs) 1028 yam for $3800 (Canadian) or the 1332 for slightly less the suggested price. (4500-4800 depending on electric start) I would get the 1028 but the fact that there is no back up manual start worries me. As well as the fact they stopped selling blowers in Canada for 15-20 years makes me wonder if they will do it again and parts would become scarce. Im still leaning toward the yamaha but would like to know from people that have tried either or or both if there is something that I haven't considered or am unaware of that would help me choose one over the other.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

I'd be all over that Yamaha 1028....and that's coming from a die hard Honda guy. Can't go wrong either way, but man those new Yamaha snow blowers are stunning.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Bcon73 said:


> I am trying to decide between the yamaha 1028 and the honda 1332.


If you go with the Honda, pleeeeaaaase get the ATD model.
To me they are not really comparable size-wise, it'll be more of a fair comparisson between an HSS928ATD vs Yamaha YS1028J. I'd rather choose between a Honda HSS1332ATD and a Yamaha YT1332ED, from the two, I'd choose the Yamaha.
I have both a Honda HSS1332ATD and a Yamaha YS1028J (I have not used either one of them yet.
What I like on the Yamaha:
* Larger 10hp engine for the 28 auger housing
* Enclosed quieter engine
* The weight of the unit (I'm positive it will increase traction)
* Primarily the teflon liners on the impeller housing and chute (to prevent possible clogs). 
What I do not like about it is the "NO power steering", although it has removable pins to disconnect the drive wheels on the tracks, it does not roll that easy with the engine off Turning it on a dry surface is quiet hard due to its weight (nearly 400lbs). If I end up keeping it I'll look into adding "power steering" to it.
What I like on the Honda: 
* Large "13hp" engine (it will be match to a 28" auger housing in my case)
* Auger Protection System
* 13.5" impeller (vs 12" on the Yamaha)
* Taller chute
* Taller auger housing
* Primarily the "power steering" (makes it very easy to move around or turn the unit with the engine on or off).


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

I won't recommend either as I have no experience with either of them. What I will say is see if you can get some 'hands on' time with them. See how they feel, do they seem easy to handle etc? Figure out where you will use it and are there any limitations that would make one better than the other? Look into service and parts availability and does one outweigh the other? Any model limitations make one look better than the other?


That would weigh heavily on my selection process.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Don't know nuttin aboot either 1 of those. Anyhoo, ALOHA from the Paradise City.:smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## Jae0 (Jan 6, 2017)

I’ve spent some time in the showroom with both the Yamaha and the Honda HSS series. For me, the Honda’s trigger steering and ability to easily move the machine around when off was huge. That, combined with the auger protection sold me on the Honda. Both are quality machines though and you couldn’t be faulted for choosing either one.


----------

